# Taurus TX 22 (10,075 rounds)



## Jessie James 58 (Aug 30, 2019)

I had a benchmark of 10,000 rounds for the TX 22 when I purchased the gun mid year. At 7,200 rounds I broke the barrel block fooling around with the gun (totally my fault not the guns). I contacted Taurus telling them that I had broken the gun. They still paid for shipping and replaced the block for nothing, turnaround time 7 days. Upon getting the gun back I replaced the front sight with a red fiber optic sight that night I was dry firing the gun, trying to get used to the sight picture. the striker broke (I know you are supposed to be able to dry fire the gun but I now think that's a bad idea). Back to Taurus again, they paid for everything and turnaround time was 5 days. Today I took the TX 22 to the barn and made Swiss cheese out of 6 coffee cans (I have steel targets but there is nothing like seeing tin cans jump when you hit them), that took the round count to 10,075. 
I know that there are people who have had problems with Taurus I am just not one of them. I have owned and shot Taurus guns for a long time and yes I am an old fart that still likes my guns to be steel and wood. That being said my brother did have a problem with a Taurus 22 revolver that just never seemed to work just right. 
But to be fair I have had problems with Colt, S&W, Remington, Llama, Astra and Browning from time to time. Some times I would get very good customer service some times I would like to go and kick some #&s. All of the gun companies have had good and bad times. Just like car companies and the rest of the world.
I have purchased a number of the new Taurus guns and so far they all are working great. I think that the new management is turning things around, Only time will tell. I am willing to give them the chance. I fore sure think The TX 22 is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It would be very nice, if Taurus has straightened out its act.
Their designers are true "forward thinkers," so it would be good if the firm became successful.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It would be very nice, if Taurus has straightened out its act.
> Their designers are true "forward thinkers," so it would be good if the firm became successful.


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad to hear your TX is running strong for you!


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My son has a TX22 and loves it. When I shot it, I liked it so much that I bought one for myself. I would be interested in knowing what ammo you've found that gives you the best accuracy. So far, CCI Mini Mags look promising for me.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't brag up the TX22 to Glock G44 owners. The G44 is not living up to it's pre-release hype which was way over the top for even Glock. Their "Lengendary Perfection" .22 is said to have had thre Ka Booms recorded and problems with bulk ammunition and magazine feeding issues. Of course a lot of owner's are reluctant to admit to problems, Human Nature, but it's out there on Youtube and other Forums. I was going to pick one up, pretty pricey at $400.00, but I'm in a wait and see mode. The TX22's seem like a much better buy. My two just keep punching out whatever I feed them.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Don't brag up the TX22 to Glock G44 owners. The G44 is not living up to it's pre-release hype which was way over the top for even Glock. Their "Lengendary Perfection" .22 is said to have had thre Ka Booms recorded and problems with bulk ammunition and magazine feeding issues. Of course a lot of owner's are reluctant to admit to problems, Human Nature, but it's out there on Youtube and other Forums. I was going to pick one up, pretty pricey at $400.00, but I'm in a wait and see mode. The TX22's seem like a much better buy. My two just keep punching out whatever I feed them.


Infomercial?
GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Product Warning.


----------



## pstmstr (Jan 16, 2020)

Tangof said:


> Don't brag up the TX22 to Glock G44 owners. The G44 is not living up to it's pre-release hype which was way over the top for even Glock. Their "Lengendary Perfection" .22 is said to have had thre Ka Booms recorded and problems with bulk ammunition and magazine feeding issues. Of course a lot of owner's are reluctant to admit to problems, Human Nature, but it's out there on Youtube and other Forums. I was going to pick one up, pretty pricey at $400.00, but I'm in a wait and see mode. The TX22's seem like a much better buy. My two just keep punching out whatever I feed them.


You guys just can't help yourselves.  instead of just enjoying the pistol you have to trash Glock. Barrel chattering and pins walking out are a couple of issues on some of the Taurus I've heard. No pistol is perfect. Enjoy what you choose to shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pstmstr said:


> You guys just can't help yourselves.  instead of just enjoying the pistol you have to trash Glock. Barrel chattering and pins walking out are a couple of issues on some of the Taurus I've heard. No pistol is perfect. Enjoy what you choose to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And your response was to trash back at Taurus? I'm a Glock Owner 21 & 17. I still say their super Hyped G44 advertising was a complete lie and they knew it. I'm not a "Fan Boy" of any brand. If it's good I'll say so, if it's bad I'll say that too. The Glock 21 is a superior .45, 13 shot's and it never has malfunctioned. Same with the G17 except I don't like it that much. I wouldn't touch the G44......yet. If they find the reason for the pistol blowing up and all the first round jams I'll buy one. My two Taurus TX22's have neither chattering nor pins walking out...yet.


----------



## pstmstr (Jan 16, 2020)

Tangof said:


> And your response was to trash back at Taurus? I'm a Glock Owner 21 & 17. I still say their super Hyped G44 advertising was a complete lie and they knew it. I'm not a "Fan Boy" of any brand. If it's good I'll say so, if it's bad I'll say that too. The Glock 21 is a superior .45, 13 shot's and it never has malfunctioned. Same with the G17 except I don't like it that much. I wouldn't touch the G44......yet. If they find the reason for the pistol blowing up and all the first round jams I'll buy one. My two Taurus TX22's have neither chattering nor pins walking out...yet.
> View attachment 18104


You missed the point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I question why the Taurus fans seem to love their choice and are advocates of everyone buying one since they are such a great bargain, and bristle at any suggestion that there might be a better choice.

The Glock 44 is a gun that I have only seen on youtube. I guess that until I hear different from the TX22 fans, that you haven't either.
When it has been sorted out and proven to be as reliable as the rest of their offerings, I will happily spend $375 to own one. It was designed to mimic a G19 and would be a great training gun.
I don't think that Taurus wanted to mimic any of their other models. I wouldn't.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Problems aside (the ka booms are reportedly up to five) $375.00 seem pretty high for a non target .22 plinker. My AA conversion for the Glock 21 was under $200.00.


----------



## pstmstr (Jan 16, 2020)

Tangof said:


> Problems aside (the ka booms are reportedly up to five) $375.00 seem pretty high for a non target .22 plinker. My AA conversion for the Glock 21 was under $200.00.


Reportedly where? Internet BS. All the experts who haven't shot one right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Check the Forums, especially theirs. A lot of fanboy's "Mine shoot's great", of course, but a lot of rimfire shooter's are giving the 44 a thumb's down. Cracked frame's, a lot of magazine issue's, and problem's with bulk ammunition. The bulk ammunition is something I've had problems with on almost every semi-automatic .22 I own. As far as BS about the 44, sure there's some. But you have video's and long time poster's that are saying the same thing. I'm wondering why this is so hard to believe and why so rabid defense of a .22 that's so new and having some problems? Because it's a Glock?


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

And I see a lot of the "Internet Experts" reporting on things they read somewhere. One good example is the internet trashing of every thing Taurus and all Lee products. 80%+ BS, with 90% "I read...", "I heard...", and "my brother in law's cousin had a friend that saw Bubba's gun blow up" (Taurus or Lee tools)...

My most reliable source if manufacturer quality is what I have in my hand, have fired a few thousand times (M85 Taurus) and used to reload several thousand rounds with (Lee tools)...


----------



## Jessie James 58 (Aug 30, 2019)

chip2 said:


> My son has a TX22 and loves it. When I shot it, I liked it so much that I bought one for myself. I would be interested in knowing what ammo you've found that gives you the best accuracy. So far, CCI Mini Mags look promising for me.


In my TX22, CCI Standard Velocity (target) works best, I also get very good groups from Federal 38 grain bulk packs (these are different from, Federal's 36 grain bulk pack 22s). You need to try different 22 ammo in your TX to see what works best.
You will find that 2 TX22's will shoot different with the same kind of ammo (that goes for most 22's) and You will find CCI Mini Mags shoot good in most 22's they just cost to much to burn 500 to 1000 rounds in a days time.


----------



## pstmstr (Jan 16, 2020)

Jessie James 58 said:


> In my TX22, CCI Standard Velocity (target) works best, I also get very good groups from Federal 38 grain bulk packs (these are different from, Federal's 36 grain bulk pack 22s). You need to try different 22 ammo in your TX to see what works best.
> You will find that 2 TX22's will shoot different with the same kind of ammo (that goes for most 22's) and You will find CCI Mini Mags shoot good in most 22's they just cost to much to burn 500 to 1000 rounds in a days time.


Target sports had mini mags for $279 for 5000 the other day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the ammo suggestions. I'll try it. I have also had people suggest Blazer.


----------



## Jessie James 58 (Aug 30, 2019)

Blazer is good ammo, it is accurate, clean and is sold at a good price. Out of a box of 500 I normally get 5 to 6 failures to fire using theTX22 (then I turn the bullet around and get all but 1 to fire) so 1 dud out of 500 blazers is not bad.
So far the Federal 38 grain bullets I get 2 to 3 bullets that do not fire on the first strike. Most of the time on the second strike all will fire. Remember Federal has both a 36 and a 38 grain bullet and they are different!
The Federal 38 grain bullets are lead but I think they are using a harder alloy to stop leading. If you do the finger nail test on them it takes a lot o and they are f pressure to mark the bullet. That is why there is very little lead buildup, even though you (me) shoot a lot in a days time.
I now have well over 15,000 rounds through the TX 22 and it is still running strong. I am now to the point, I have brother, Sister in law and friends shoot the TX just to have some fun and see how long it takes to start having problems.


----------

